# Guidance with Pork Butt for Sunday



## simlid (May 18, 2012)

All

I am a long time viewer but smoking newbie from last year. Some of you will remember my Pork butt from last year that I spent hours and I mean hours over. One comment was that it would have been quicker to smoke a dinosaur :)

Well, I'm back and determined to be a better grill and meat smoking user :) I have calibrated my thermometers so am happy that I can now rely on those. I live at altitude (6400 ft approx) if that helps with any advice.

I have a 4.5 pound pork butt that I want to smoke on Sunday in my Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse (40'). What I am looking for (if you can please please help) is a step by step on best way to do this, time taken etc so I can try my best to make this great.

Thanks all in advance for any advice


----------



## pvillecomp (May 18, 2012)

Estimate a minimum of 2 hrs per lb. But that's just a guideline. It's all about the temperature with Pork Butt. I would start out at 225 - 250* and go from there. At about 165* wrap it in Aluminum foil to help get through the stall, and let it go until it hits 205*. It WILL Stall! There in no way out but through. Grin and bear it, do not apply more heat, do not "tinker" with it, just let it go. A Butt I did last weekend stalled at 199* for 3 hours and actually dropped down to 194* at one point, but then it broke through and hit 205*. It was fantastic.

I'm not experienced with altitude cooking, but I know from reading other posts here that you may want to factor in a little more than 2 hrs per lb, just to be safe. You can always wrap it in towels and put it in a cooler if it gets done quicker than expected.

Happy Smoking!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 18, 2012)

The secret to smoking is _"Patience". _Once you learn to leave it alone and let the temp. work it , you'll see how foolproof they are... a good learning Meat.








Have fun and...


----------



## simlid (May 21, 2012)

OK all a quick update. I had to delay this until today due to weather. I got the smoker up to temp and placed my 4.5 lb pork butt in at 8am. I supplied wood (smoke) until 2pm. At this time it was at 160 so I wrapped it in foil. It carried on increasing temp and then stalled at 172 at between 2:45 and 3pm. I did nothing except remain patient and saw the temp drop to 170. It then progressed another 6 hours in a stalled state and has then incremented by 1 degree. My hope is out of the stall soon. 

Oh and for the record I set my smoker to 252 all the way through. Due to thermometer inaccuracy (tested) this is actually equivalent of 245

My hats off to all of you. If this is what it takes for 4.5 lbs then the 6lbs and above is an incredible feat. I am determined to get this right

Thoughts, comments, suggestions, recommendations always welcome


----------



## jp61 (May 21, 2012)

Here's some info that SmokinHusker was nice enough to post.....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121132/high-altitude-cooking-information


----------



## simlid (May 21, 2012)

JP

Thanks for the link, I posted a question there as well. I guess I am just concerned that everything I know about cooking tells me to take the mea out as it seems way too long for a cut this size but I am not sure how much high altitude affects the cooking time overall. SH's post is certainly a good start and great info. Now I just need to figure out how long I leave before I hit the chicken switch on the smoker.

Thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (May 22, 2012)

I replied to your post on the High Altitude Cooking Info thread but I'm putting the reply here as well.

Sorry I'm replying to this so late. When it comes to smoking pork butt and beef brisket, it takes patience in addition to low and slow. My last butt did the same as your...it stalled, dropped temp and took forever to get going again. I have had stalls from as short as 3 hrs to 6 hrs and they are aggravating to say the least, thankfully all have taken place while I was sleeping so I was able to get through the panic mode. No two pieces of the meat are the same. Yes I agree cooking is way different than smoking.

The general guideline for these cuts of meat is 1.5 - 2 hrs per pound of meat, then when you add the altitude and the other variables (temp, barometric pressure, etc), the smoking time may take up to one-fourth more cooking time. 

I did do a search for some posts I had seen on the explanation of the stall and you can access them here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=stall+++explained

The first pork butt I smoked put me into the panic mode but I had the time and just rode it out. I do know that others have removed theirs from the smoker and finished it off in the oven to the desired IT and that does seem shorten the time. 

Sorry I can't be of more help and I certainly hope it all came out well.


----------

